# need a dx code-for Sphincter of



## Colliemom (Sep 10, 2008)

for Sphincter of oddi dysfunction.  Anyone know the code?  How did you find it in the CPT?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 10, 2008)

If your referring to the ICD-9 book, is it a spasm?  Look at 576.5

Also, ICD-9 directs to 575.8

http://www.icd9data.com/2007/Volume1/520-579/570-579/575/default.htm


----------

